# Rätselhafte sporadische tastenausfälle



## pointhi (18. August 2012)

Ich hab meinen Laptop jetzt seit ca. 2 Jahren und seit einiger zeit habe ich rätselhafte Tastenausfällte. Dabei fallen die Tasten:
[q], [z], [c] & [1](Nummernblock) gleichzeitig aus!, bzw. funktionieren sie auch gleichzeitig wieder. Ich sehe keinen Zusammenhang zwischen ihnen da alle anderen Tasten keine fehler zeigen. Ich hab es mit Reinigen Versucht, was aber nur bedingt hilf.
Der Fehler tritt auf Windows 7 und auf Ubuntu auf weshalb ich einen softwarefehler ausschließen kann. Auch funktioniert eine externe Tastatur problemlos am Computer.

Die einzige Idee die mir in den sinn für das problem käme wäre ein wackelkontakt an einem der kontakte zum computer. Wenn die Verbindung notebooktastatur-notebook paralell arbeitet wäre es ja denkbar dass ein kontakt nicht richtig ****t. Will den Laptop aber nur auseinandernehmen wenn ich die warscheinliche fehlerursache und dessen lösung weiß.

Das Notebook ist ein Quanta TW9

mfg. pointhi


----------



## ComFreek (18. August 2012)

Hallo Pointhi,

ich würde auch einen Softwarefehler mit 100% Sicherheit ausschließen.
Da es ja nur bestimmte Tasten sind, die immer gleichzeitig aus- und einfallen, wäre es m.E. auch ziemlich wahrscheinlich, dass irgendein Kabel (bzw. diese sehr feinen von er Tastatur) einen Wackelkontakt hat.


----------



## pointhi (18. August 2012)

ich hab mal die tastatur runtergeschraubt und das flachbandkabel angedrückt. Für mich hab ich keinen unterschied bemerken können. zumindestens funktionieren die tasten derweil. Wenn das problem wieder auftritt werd ich mich wieder im forum melden.
Ich glaube das bezogen auf die kontaktanzahl des kabels eine direkte übergabe der tastaturmatrix and die platine stattfindet, also keine interne auswertung stattfindet. Desto mehr wundert es mich das 4 tasten ausfallen, die nach logischem denken keinen direkten zusammenhang zueinander haben dürften. Die Verdrahtung wäre ansonsten wohl zu sehr komplex.

Hab auch die tastatur gefunden: http://www.ipc-computer.de/notebook-ersatzteile/quanta/tw9-serie/tastatur, bevor ich mir aber eine neue tastatur kaufe besorg ich mir ein neues notebook. Temperaturmäßig ist es nicht gut gebaut und könnte dadurch schon diverse hardwaremängel erlitten haben.

mfg. pointhi


----------

